# Band set up



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have eventually found an anchor point that I am happy with but it is very short,this seems to wear the bands out quickly (single thera) so do I go to double,increase width?,I feel they are gonna snap when am firing and the power is only there over short distances


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What is your draw length and setup - active length band width etc.?

Something sounds 'off' but will only know with more info.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been trying different lengths and stances etc,trying to find my anchor point,reference point etc,i sort of settled on my anchor point which was near enough with my thumb on my nostril so i cut the bands to that draw length,i would say that the width was about 20mm straight so am just wondering with having a short draw length whether doubles would be better suited or maybe a wider band,it did feel ok when i set it up but having gone out and had a practice it seemed that i was short of power over distances of about 10 yards,though my anchor point gives me more consistency i am now also trying to mimic my anchor point further back so i can use any band length,so i will pull to my nose and then try to come back a bit further on the same line,hoping that this will give me a bit more power,distance and lengthen the band life,have set up ott and ttf on the two slingshots i had set up


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Gotta settle on a draw length for optimum setup otherwise u are stuck with either less power or shorter band life.


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

get yourself some 1mm gzk bands set up, they in my opinion outlast theraband three times over in my experience, 20 to 15 taper should be plenty, you just need to get your active band length sorted and stick with it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I must agree with Dogman all the way. I find myself shootn nothing but GZK's. Im not a big fan of changing bands all the time. Give them a try, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

pmatty77 said:


> I have been trying different lengths and stances etc,trying to find my anchor point,reference point etc,i sort of settled on my anchor point which was near enough with my thumb on my nostril so i cut the bands to that draw length,i would say that the width was about 20mm straight so am just wondering with having a short draw length whether doubles would be better suited or maybe a wider band,it did feel ok when i set it up but having gone out and had a practice it seemed that i was short of power over distances of about 10 yards,though my anchor point gives me more consistency i am now also trying to mimic my anchor point further back so i can use any band length,so i will pull to my nose and then try to come back a bit further on the same line,hoping that this will give me a bit more power,distance and lengthen the band life,have set up ott and ttf on the two slingshots i had set up


What ammo are you using?


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

The ammo I use is 9.5 Steel's


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes the same


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't have a solution to your problem but it sounds to me like you are on the right path. You are trying to sort out the details but you haven't found the answers yet. The answers may be found in the experience of the forum members, if you can ask the right questions, and someone is perceptive enough to figure out what's wrong.

It would be helpful if you could hook up with a more experienced shooter. An afternoon spent shooting with someone else would be enjoyable and probably sort out many problems with your technique and slingshot setup. Of course, making a new friend is always good.


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> It would be helpful if you could hook up with a more experienced shooter. An afternoon spent shooting with someone else would be enjoyable and probably sort out many problems with your technique and slingshot setup. Of course, making a new friend is always good.


Good advice. Anyone experienced shooters in Iowa? ????


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

Wish I was ????


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I wouldn't mid going over there myself if someone would like to give us a few lessons inc flight and hotels


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The forum has a map with member locations on it. I don't know if anyone is close to you.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

With that anchor, make danged sure you are wearing your safeties. It took my American a few beats to translate that to 2 cm bands. What is your active and draw length?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

A UK get together would be good.


----------

